# Domestic Energy Performance Certificates



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Do I really need one of these "things" to assist in selling my house?? Genuinely seems like a waste of time and something pointless that a Govt Quango has dreamt up.

We're part-ex'ing the house against a new build (which is ready) and the solictor's documents/forms ask if we've got one. In theory, the builder will be selling on the "open market" so might try and persuade them to get it instead!

£55 to get one apparently.

Anyone had any experience of EPCs, or even better is anyone a Domestic Energy Assessor who could do me one at a discount?


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Its a legal requirement to have an EPC when selling the house!
Its an absolute shocker, the HIP was VERY bad, and yes I can see that its useful to know the energy rating, and the environmental effect BUT if someon eis that bothered by these things...BUYERS should get someone in to have a look round, such as a builder!
I am an estate agent and these things to me are useful, but a pain! The amount of chasing we do for them is STUPID!
Some gov't quango probably created them, and then immediately recommended their "friends company" to be the main provider!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Drive by robbery !

Literally a tick box, often done by drive by


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You have To have your EPC within 28 days of the property going on the market. Prices vary, I got mine done for free after a bit of bartering with my estate agent.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a sales call at the weekend on how I needed one by october and that this company would provide insulation beforehand to make sure my property got a good result


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Will_G said:


> I got a sales call at the weekend on how I needed one by october and that this company would provide insulation beforehand to make sure my property got a good result


I'd call that a load of BS, in general an EPC will have little benefit in terms of adding value or attraction to potential buyers.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

They are a waste of time no one ever asks to see them but its the law and trading standards round here are on the hunt for people breaking the rules. 

S63 actually the law is you must have one within 7 days of marketing but if its not in place they will give you a 21 day extension- it is ridiculous, why don't they just say 28 days!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> They are a waste of time no one ever asks to see them but its the law and trading standards round here are on the hunt for people breaking the rules.
> 
> S63 actually the law is you must have one within 7 days of marketing but if its not in place they will give you a 21 day extension- it is ridiculous, why don't they just say 28 days!


Sorry I should have clarified that to the op.:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys - have made a few enquiries so let's see what it brings back.

Totally agree though, that they are a waste of time. _Technically _my house isn't on the market and won't be as we are part exchanging against a new build. The builder will then market so will require an EPC - however my solicitor says I need one.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Coops...unfortunately your solicitor is correct! If the property isn't marketed, it is still a requirement to have one for any house sale.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to be different, I have made a point of asking for it when looking for somewhere to rent. 

Admittedly they're mostly vastly out of date but it does give you an idea of what sort of bills to expect. 

Also when a landlord looks blank and I have to explain what one is, it rings alarm bells slightly..


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Osarkon, we looked at the EPC when we bought our house and it had a bearing on choosing the house we bought over another as we were worried it would be cold and expensive to keep heated.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Osarkon said:


> Just to be different, I have made a point of asking for it when looking for somewhere to rent.
> 
> Admittedly they're mostly vastly out of date but it does give you an idea of what sort of bills to expect.
> 
> Also when a landlord looks blank and I have to explain what one is, it rings alarm bells slightly..


Is it still the case that the EPC is valid for 10 years, so a rental property will need one every ten years, were as the property next door, could in theory be sold every two years, requiring an new EPC each time?


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes EPC is valid for 10 years whether its for rent or for sale, you can get them from £35 there are a number of local companies that can provided them.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

You can check on the register whether your property has one - quite easy as well! Gimme a shout if you want help finding one!


----------

